# Matt Paint - Best Wax ?



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a Triumph Street Triple 675 R on order for April  It will have Matt Graphite paint and was wondering whats best to use on it. I obviuously don't want my Matt paint getting a glossy finish !!
Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i wouldn't wax matt paint. All i would do is keep it clean. I don't think there are any things out there to protect a matt finish.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not sure how these mat finishes work. If its a mat colour under a clear coat then wouldnt any wax be fine? if its a single stage then I'm not to sure maybe a thin layer of somthing like EGP may give protection without much shine? There may be some bonding issues though. sorry, not much help am I.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax visibly dulled the finish on my single stage black paint LOL. I'm not sure what kind of protection it offers though.

TBH, I think any wax would be okay but to get keep the mattness, perhaps one of those waxes that is reputed to deepen rather than gloss. Suggestions?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Use whatever wax you want, it's the clearcoat that is a matt finish, in the same way that a traditional clear is glossy. I probably haven't explained that too well, but I can't thnk quite how else to explain it right now!

What I'm saying is, it's not regular clearcoat they've done something to in order to make it matt, it's a different type of clearcoat altogether.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i was under the impression that it was a single stage paint. My mate has a matt black mk1 caddy, when we put wax on that, it didn't even spread nice and ruined the finish. In the end, we decided to just keep it clean with a wash wax shampoon.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Point taken, but that must have been a custom respray and is likely to be quite different to a mass produced paint finish used by someone like Triumph. I can speak for sure this is the case with Kawasaki's with matt panels. 

To the OP - If in doubt, put the question straight to Triumph, they are the best people to advise on care for their paint finish.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

you should be able to tell if it's single stage paint or if it is a proper matt finish acheived with misty clearcoat.

if it is single stage it will be rough to the touch and feel like 2000-4000 grit wet n dry, in this case i would probably not recamend waxing,

if it is a matt finish achived by using a misty clearcoat or simaler, wich as shine on says is the more likely method to be used in mass production, then the paint will feel smooth and in this case any wax will do.

hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

like this you mean ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ Did i give you permission to take pictures of my car.:lol:

I wish.:thumb:


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> like this you mean ?


I told Daddy to stay at home  Now where did I leave that yacht:doublesho

(Sorry not much help regarding the relavance of the post)


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm, maybe Opti Seal would work well and not leave a shiny finish. Try it on an inconspicuous spot first.


----------



## ScottieB (Dec 2, 2008)

To through in my two cents, I am a custom painter. I repaint Harley's every winter. Harley's matt finish is a clear coat that has a flattening agent added. The finish under microscope is very porous. I believe any product applied will be left behind in the clear. I have to use brake clean on the parts before painting to be sure all contaminates are removed. I hope this helps.


----------

